# Airport Extreme Base Station- Futureshop Flyer mistake??



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

I just received my Future Shop flyer (April 27th - May 3rd). I've read it over and over, and I'm pretty sure the Airport Extreme Base Station is listed as $79.99. (Same price as the Mighty Mouse). Usually with Future Shop it will say "Save xx" and list a sales price, so I think this is a mistake. Does Future Shop have to honour advertised prices?

(When I checked the WebID, it's the French version.)


----------



## wooglin (Mar 26, 2005)

damn. I'm guessing someone made a huge boo-boo. Either it's suppossed to be $179.99, or it's suppossed to be the Airport Express they're advertising.

That's a damn good deal though.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

bishopandarlo said:


> Does Future Shop have to honour advertised prices?


No. Flyers always contain fine print giving them the right to correct typographical, pricing, image, etc. errors. Look through it, you'll find it at the bottom of one of the pages. This why quite often you see "Correction Notices" in the newspaper, or in store sometimes.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

You know what… since I am on the market for one, I am going to get a Flyer and go to the store and try and get one for that price. Worth a try…

Also, of interest, if you punch in the web ID on their site, you're looking at $199.99! So I am hoping I can find someone at the till that just rings it in as advertised!


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Let us know how it goes... don't ask anyone, just go to the till and when it comes up wrong, show the cashier the flyer. Trouble is they might need a manager's authorization for such a large price adjustment.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Probably already a boatload of people trying to cash inon this, including independent Mac dealers (that's a huge profit margin if they can flip them).


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Thankfully I am not in that big busy more Mac friendly city. I'll post my results tomorrow.


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

I know where I'm going tomorrow.

*searches recycling*


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

CORRECTION NOTICE
Apple Airport Extreme Base Station MA073CIA
WebID:10084876
On page 20 of the April 27 flyer we advertised this item at $79.99 sale price when in fact it is $199.99.


This is on the Futureshop website..


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

teeterboy3 said:


> You know what… since I am on the market for one, I am going to get a Flyer and go to the store and try and get one for that price. Worth a try…
> 
> Also, of interest, if you punch in the web ID on their site, you're looking at $199.99! So I am hoping I can find someone at the till that just rings it in as advertised!


see if some other big box store will price match... 
early in the morning that is


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

macpablo said:


> see if some other big box store will price match...
> early in the morning that is


That's actually a funny idea. Walk over to Best Buy and ask them to match Future Shop's advertised price.



www.bestbuy.ca said:


> Should you find a lower advertised price, including those on the internet from an authorized Canadian Dealer, we will match that price and beat it by giving you an additional 10% of the difference.
> 
> Simply present us proof that the item is being advertised at a lower price.


Calculator: $199.99 - $79.99 = $120 x %10 = $12, $79.99 - $12 = $67.99! Killer deal!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> That's actually a funny idea. Walk over to Best Buy and ask them to match Future Shop's advertised price.


Especially when considering they're owned by the same company.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

teeterboy3 said:


> Especially when considering they're owned by the same company.



They do pricematch each other. All the time. It's company policy.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

*Nice! I like.*

FYI – My wife just called on her way home from Best Buy with my $79 Airport!!
She didn't get the 10% discount for pricematching and they did go through 5 people trying to find out why Future Shop had it advertised so low, but in the end they had to honour the price because there wasn't yet a retraction on the system.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I almost feel bad for BestBuy, considering it was FutureShop's stupid mistake. Pretty glaring one, that big of a price difference. But I'm no fan of FS or BB, so to them I say ! Nice.


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

I got one from Future Shop. I had a bit of a hassle through. The sales guy tried to tell me it was the wong router and that it was the older version that was this price. They had the G version on the shelf at $300 so I said showed him that one and he changed his mind. In the end they tried to ignore me so I asked to speak to a manager. Eventally he shows up with a photocopy of the disclaimer. I pointed out that the other sales guy had stalled and argued with me for 15 minutes and never mentioned the disclaimer. I was just about to drop it when the original sales guy insulted me for trying to get a better price in front of my kids. The manager just looked at me picked it up and took me to the sales desk and gave me the price. To be honest I feel kinda bad for the sales guy now


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Same company owns both… so either way it hurts both companies. I don't feel too terribly for them considering collectively the money I have spent at both stores in the last year. They will lose their shirts on few purchase that people make before they get the retraction on the system. My guess is that might be, at very generous estimate one per city they have stores. Cause let's not forget how many actually have stock of the item on hand.



Demosthenes X said:


> I almost feel bad for BestBuy, considering it was FutureShop's stupid mistake.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I argued with bestbuy.ca that I saw it before FutureShop noticed the error. The supervisor at Bestbuy.ca was extremely rude. I said I know of people who got the price match in store and she said it's different policy..lol. I thought they were the same company. I called the London store and spoke with the manager who advised the policy is the same for the website and store. To make a long story short... The London store is out but he told me to order it online for the full price, gave me his first and last name and said "bring the receipt to the store and we will credit your credit card the difference" Now thats customer service. Never had a problem with this store. Yea....


----------



## Carter77 (May 1, 2006)

*Just Called FutureShop*

The moron on the phone checked stock for all of Ontario and says there are none available. The Ajax store is supposed to have 100 shipped this week (Monday night). I work behind the scenes in retail and trust me....if you go in with the flyer and demand to speak to the store manager you will get it for $79. But hurry before they yank them off the floor.


----------



## Waynergy (Jan 6, 2007)

Got one from Bestbuy for another $12 off. Also got a raincheck from Futureshop Edmonton West. If anyone in town need it, give me a shout.

BTW, I still haven't figure out how to do the port forwarding in Airport Utility.


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

*Got lucky.*

I've been having wireless network problems lately and was eyeing these units but the price was a bit more than I could spend so this was a real gift for me.
I Live across the river from Ottawa, on the Quebec side and was thinking of crossing the bridge after work to Future Shop then remembered there's also one in Gatineau, maybe 15 minutes away, also on the Quebec side but in the commercial sector that I seldom shop at..I figured the Ottawa store would probably be well aware of the error by now and refuse me the advertised price but maybe not the less busy local store.

When I arrived there, I immediately saw the corrections about the error and also next to the unit themselves on the shelves. I spoke to a sales lady who said I could talk to the manager so i went up to the customer service desk and asked for the manager. Turns out he/she was in a meeting with all the other managers so I spoke to an assistant sub manager and explained that the item was advertised for $79 but still showed $199 on the shelf. She looked it up, and said you're right, no problem, get one and we'll let you have it at the advertised price. Wonder if I should have taken them all?


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

Waynergy said:


> Got one from Bestbuy for another $12 off. Also got a raincheck from Futureshop Edmonton West. If anyone in town need it, give me a shout.
> 
> BTW, I still haven't figure out how to do the port forwarding in Airport Utility.


PM 'ed


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

You could have sold them to the rest of us! Not for profit, of course, but as a nice gesture.  And stuck it to FutureShop for their slimy tactics.


----------



## Carter77 (May 1, 2006)

I just tore a strip off the two half wits working in the computer dept. and then the so called duty manager at the Ajax, Ontario store. They are telling me that there are none available in Ontario. I am calling the store manager on Monday.....there was no mention of any corrections visible in the store.


----------



## RedLightning (Apr 9, 2007)

I went to one store and they were out but mentioned that another store across town had one so I rushed over there and they had 4 on the shelf took all 4 to the counter but the clerk wouldn't sell them at the flyer rate. in fairness they did have a correction notice on the ad board...oh well it was worth a try had I gon earlier in the day like I planned I probably could have gotten one...oh well.

Thanks anyways.


-s


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Most of us claim to be honest citizens, but love to exploit the honest mistakes of others, eh?


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

Just the honest mistakes of big corporations.

Don't you feel sorry for the graphics guy who's not working for them anymore?


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Monkeyman said:


> Just the honest mistakes of big corporations.


Too bad it's not Walmart...  




Monkeyman said:


> Don't you feel sorry for the graphics guy who's not working for them anymore?


I thought of that too. It's too big a mistake of just one person though.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

Monkeyman said:


> Don't you feel sorry for the graphics guy who's not working for them anymore?


but... but... but... that's the info I received, and I needed a new one anyway  lol


----------



## j3tang (Dec 18, 2005)

BB refused to pricematch FS because it's a different serial number 

the one advertised on FS's flyer ends with C/A which i believe is the wireless G unit, whereas the one they have at BB ends with LL/A which is the wireless N unit.

So i went to the FS store, and they don't even have any that are C/A. They only carried the LL/A unit. the dude's just ****ting me ain't he? the units sold on the apple website are are all wireless N, there's no such thing as a wireless G version. Although he's correct in saying that the serial numbers are different tho.


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

No It's the N version. Futureshop tries to tell me it was the G version and the N version "is 200 times faster", that was way it was more money For some reason there are two Apple part numbers, I think one is French and one is English. Apple shows both on their website. So does Compusmart.

http://www.compusmart.com/Default.aspx?Cat=198


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

For those who got it no hassles, good for you.

For those who gave Future Shop and Best Buy grief about the whole situation, shame on you. You knew very well it was a printing mistake. You knew very well that they shouldn't have to honour a price that low. You knew very well that by pushing the issue, you were becoming just as hostile and evil as we all like to blame big corporations for being.

Shame on you.


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

*Just like to say ..*

Thanks to Bishopandarlo for the original Heads Up!


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> For those who got it no hassles, good for you.
> 
> For those who gave Future Shop and Best Buy grief about the whole situation, shame on you. You knew very well it was a printing mistake.


it should have been a simple "I see that you have this on sale, can I have one?, if not pricematch?". Not "I know I am screwin' ya, so give me one, cause somebody else got one." I know that I may be sounding like an a$$ but, I am all for "good deals" but hey when is going to far, going to far?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> For those who got it no hassles, good for you.
> 
> For those who gave Future Shop and Best Buy grief about the whole situation, shame on you. You knew very well it was a printing mistake. You knew very well that they shouldn't have to honour a price that low. You knew very well that by pushing the issue, you were becoming just as hostile and evil as we all like to blame big corporations for being.
> 
> Shame on you.


Right on!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

jmlachance said:


> Thanks to Bishopandarlo for the original Heads Up!


You're Welcome.


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

I went to FutureShop today, and long story short, I was there for 3 hours and talked to 10 different managers/customer service reps, and they all said no, and that a "misprint" was not their fault and against their policy.

I will never shop there again after today.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

definetheline said:


> I went to FutureShop today, and long story short, I was there for 3 hours and talked to 10 different managers/customer service reps, and they all said no, and that a "misprint" was not their fault and against their policy.
> 
> I will never shop there again after today.



I think this is going a bit too far. It is far too late to even try. The majority of us only were able to get one because the correction was not made public and even then it was only done as a gesture of goodwill.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

definetheline said:


> I will never shop there again after today.


That's absolutely absurd. Because they wouldn't give you the price that you know, from reading here is well below what it should be? Or because they have rectified the error like any company would? Future Shop or Best Buy for that matter are not jerks for correcting a mistake.

GuyTdot has it right. When my wife went (Future Shop) in she asked if they had any in stock and they didn't. They recognized then that price wasn't right, but that it was advertised that way. She said the guy there was great, basically saying until the retraction was on the system he had to give the price on the flyer. But they didn't have one at that store, but they did show stock at the other store. He told her the name of the manager at the other store in case she ran into any problems.

There is a Best Buy a block from this one so she went over to it – they had it in stock. She grabbed it and spoke with someone there to ensure they price match, and showed the ad. The guy there was pretty shocked at the price, said something to the effect that Future Shop didn't know what they were doing, and after checking with 2 or 3 other people gave her the advertised price, because like Future Shop there was no retraction on the system.

As to the remark about the graphic designer losing his job. Bull crap. Someone above that person would approve the ads. Future Shop has a full design department – at their head office. There's likely a slew of designers turning out a slew of flyers for newspaper, inserts, direct mail etc. Someone would definitely proof the ads. Sure the designer copied and pasted the price from the Mighty Mouse over and forgot to update the price… But you know what I have worked in high paced environments, and I know what it's like to churn things under tight deadlines. That's why you have people proofing, people signing off. So, more than likely the designer may have ate the bullet, but more than likely so did the person who owns the signature on the pre-press or preflight proof.

The bottom line is. It was a colossal screw-up. But, since it was advertised, I was of the mindset, that hey maybe I could get that price. My wife wasn't pulling a fast one - she was up front about it being an error, but right there in print. They gave us the price with no argument. And I certainly wouldn 't have thought they were the worst store ever had they caught the error and made the retraction in time, such that we couldn't have gotten that deal.

I thought highly of both stores for the most part before. And I do now. And I would have continued to shop there regardless. Just because you couldn't get a deal that was posted yesterday and they have had time to rectify, is no reason to think ill of them…


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm not shopping there again because they treated me like garbage, and called me dumb for not having "common sense" and not "knowing better".


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

definetheline said:


> I'm not shopping there again because they treated me like garbage, and called me dumb for not having "common sense" and not "knowing better".


Perhaps after the first 7 or 8 "different managers/customer service reps" you spoke to, you might realize that they weren't going to cut you the deal?

The point is, it takes one person to tell you, they've caught the error and no, you're not going to get that price sorry. Arguing or carrying it on for "three hours" is probably leaning towards not a good use of your Saturday afternoon, no?


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

definetheline said:


> I'm not shopping there again because they treated me like garbage, and called me dumb for not having "common sense" and not "knowing better".


Have you ever worked in retail? I remain convinced that everyone in Canada should be required by law to work two years in retail early in their lives, so they realize that a nightmare it is.

You sound exactly like one of those customers who thinks they're entitled to get special treatment. FutureShop made a mistake, and they corrected it. Unless you're absolutely perfect, you should give them some leniency.

Trust me, if you came into my store and wasted an hour of my time (never mind three), I would have asked you to leave. I think FutureShop went above and beyond the call of duty with you, since both sides knew that you wouldn't be getting that price from the first moment.

You probably knew you wouldn't get that price going in, but like I say, entitlement.

Whoever told you the customer is always right lied. In my experience, the customer who thinks they know more than the store staff is almost always wrong.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You realize he's slightly less old than you, right?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

definetheline said:


> I'm not shopping there again because they treated me like garbage, and called me dumb for not having "common sense" and not "knowing better".


Are you mad because they were wrong, or are you mad because they were right?


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

definetheline said:


> I'm not shopping there again because they treated me like garbage, and called me dumb for not having "common sense" and not "knowing better".


If you really were "there for 3 hours and talked to 10 different managers/customer service reps", they were right. You obviously don't have any common sense.

Move on. We all know your type, youll be back at FutureShop next time they have a good deal on something you want, or a scam you want to run on them. And even if you really don't shop there again, we are all better off for it.

Z.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Have you ever worked in retail? I remain convinced that everyone in Canada should be required by law to work two years in retail early in their lives, so they realize that a nightmare it is.


Yes, a few months on the front lines in any service role is a very useful primer for the future. At the very least, it can make you a more effective customer!


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

definetheline said:


> I'm not shopping there again because they treated me like garbage, and called me dumb for not having "common sense" and not "knowing better".


You got what you deserved... Deal with it.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Anybody who gives a sales person and the managers grief for a lower price when they know that there was a typo should be banned from the store. 

I'm not much better, but I didn't hassle anybody or say much at all.

I thought I would drive by future shop and they were all off the shelf, and the notices were quite obvious stating that there was a typo. So with the flyer in hand drove down the street to Best Buy and simply asked why the price difference? The sales person was more than willing to price match. Heck I couldn't resist eventhough I have no need for the base station. I was assuming at some point the sales person would talk to the manager, and all I was looking for was a reason why they couldn't price match. I wouldn't care, I would have just declined buying it for full price. I even had to go through customer service, where there were a fleet of supervisors.

Personally I would think that since Best Buy and Future Shop are the same company, that they would both be aware of the issue and put out signs and inform the sales people at both stores. Atleast give the store a call, even if it is in the flyer that I was showing them. They did check the date of the flyer to see if it was current, but that was all. 

I feel bad for ripping them off, but in the end it is their fault. If people have a way around paying full price they will take full advantage of it.


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

In my situation, I don't think it was so black and white. Although I knew it was probably a mistake, I thought it fair game to at least try. It strikes me as slightly odd that people here are so quick to protect Futureshop for their mistake. In my experience they tend to say anything about macs to sell a product. My favourite is when they try to tell you Apples warranty doesn't cover _________fill in the blank, so buy theres for more money, so they can send it to Apple for you.

Still in this instance, if the sales guy had simply said, sorry it's a mistake and here is the proof I would have just walked away. What made it worse, was that he tried to lie and say that the basestation listed was the wrong one and that the N version was 200 times faster and that was why it was more expensive. I think it's also worth saying that what FutureShop pays for them is probably not much more than $100 per unit, so talk of losing their shirt is an exaggeration. Still I don't think it's worth the hassle, and I probably would not do it again.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

definetheline,

You're just about the biggest brat I've ever seen on ehMac.ca, I don't think audiodan was this bad back in the day (sorry AD! lol) and he's grown up considerably ever since. Negotiating on reasonable terms is ok, but in this case Future Shop put up a flyer correction notice. You're just like my roommate though a great guy just completely ignorant of the way the way retail and corporations work. I am completely sympathetic for the managers you've decided to harrass having worked in retail and restaurants myself. If they've managed to lose you as a customer for a simple little mistake though they've probably tried to calmly explain this error and company policy or whatever and kudos to them for not further iterating on your lack of common sense or knowing better. Seriously you knew better and I am disgusted that even after knowing full well of this thread you expected the world on a platter, I feel so sorry for all the retail associates and servers and anyone else in between who have to deal with this sort of stuff.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

vapour said:


> In my situation, I don't think it was so black and white. Although I knew it was probably a mistake, I thought it fair game to at least try. It strikes me as slightly odd that people here are so quick to protect Futureshop for their mistake. In my experience they tend to say anything about macs to sell a product. My favourite is when they try to tell you Apples warranty doesn't cover _________fill in the blank, so buy theres for more money, so they can send it to Apple for you.
> 
> Still in this instance, if the sales guy had simply said, sorry it's a mistake and here is the proof I would have just walked away. What made it worse, was that he tried to lie and say that the basestation listed was the wrong one and that the N version was 200 times faster and that was why it was more expensive. I think it's also worth saying that what FutureShop pays for them is probably not much more than $100 per unit, so talk of losing their shirt is an exaggeration. Still I don't think it's worth the hassle, and I probably would not do it again.


No sales person should ever insult anybody, no matter how much of an idiot that person is being. So for getting insulted you deserve to get it cheaper. Only you know what was going on at the store. I think we all thought it was a typo, but I knew perfectly well that it was a typo in the flyer so I thought I would try, and for that reason it was black and white. 

Also Apple isn't loosing any money by the flyer. In the end people are paying more attention to it and the interest in the base station in Canada has increased slightly. Future Shop and any other store pricematching is loosing money, but they will gain it all back in a couple of LCD or Plasma TV sales that would happen anyways. 

One of my neighbours is a Best Buy store manager, so I will talk to him and see what he thinks, I didn't buy it at his store though.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

definetheline said:


> I'm not shopping there again because they treated me like garbage, and called me dumb for not having "common sense" and not "knowing better".


I think they were being *kind* with their comments. You spent 3 HOURS trying to scam them. You talked to 10 different managers/customer service reps, and they all said no, and that a "misprint" was not their fault and against their policy.

If they called you dumb and the other stuff, than you must have been doing something to provoke the comments. But then again.. 3 hours of whining because they corrected their mistake is pretty silly.

I went by both future shops by where I live on Friday, and they had signs on the all the entry doors with the price correction on it by 10am


----------



## Siebel (Aug 18, 2005)

*Got it for $69.99 plus taxes*

Took me only few minutes. They had 4 in stock in Lachenaie Saturday morning but only one with the right Web Code. The box is 50% bigger than the other ones and the cover and the back are in english, french and german (the 3 other boxes in english only).

The cashier found out that there were no intem in stock for this unit (they probably entered 4 in stock with the other code).

Anyway, she said it will be $79.99 - $10 (Consumer Protection Law penalty in Quebec because of mismatching price at the cash registrer).

What a deal. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

First of all, congratulations to all who were able to get an Airport Extreme at a fantastic price! :clap: :clap: 
Of course once Future Shop discovered there was an error in their flyer, they let us know the correct price.



definetheline said:


> I'm not shopping there again because they treated me like garbage, and called me dumb for not having "common sense" and not "knowing better".


I'm surprised that the staff at Future Shop let you go on for 3 hours. It certainly wouldn't happen where I work. I dislike people who feel that being a bully gets them what they want.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

definetheline said:


> I will never shop there again after today.


I'm sure they won't mind.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

